# فترة الصوم هى فترة للنسك والاعتكاف هل يجوز المعاشرات الزوجية فى الصيام؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

هل يجوز المعاشرات الزوجية فى الصيام؟

 + الزواج فى المسيحية سر مقدس والرب يسوع بارك سر الزواج بنفسه عندما حضر  عرس قانا الجليل فالمسيحية تنظر للزواج على أساس انه سر مقدس
 + والمسيحية والكتاب المقدس تنظر للمعاشرات الزوجية بأنها شئ طاهر وليس نجساً

 "ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد و المضطجع غير نجس"

 + والكنيسة لا تمانع المعاشرات الزوجية فى الصيام 

 لكن تقلل علي قدر المستطاع فهي تعتبر فطر و ليست شئ نجس أو دنس
 وتكون على حسب الحالة الروحية للزوجين

 + و تكون حسب اتفاق الزوجين معا و مع أب اعترافهم فعلى الزوجين أن يكونا  على اتفاق فى هذا الموضوع هل يمتنعا تماماً عن هذه المعاشرات فى فترة الصوم  ؟ أم لا يمتنعا نتيجة ضعف
 فلابد ان يكون فى اتفاق لئلا يدخل الشيطان فى وسطهم ويسقطهم فى الخطية.
 أو ربما يكون الزوج أو الزوجة أو كلاهما ضعيفان ويصعب عليهم
 الامتناع نتيجة حياتهم الروحية الضعيفة فيجربهم الشيطان

 + ولابد أن يكون لأب الاعتراف دور مهم فى هذا الموضوع لأنه يعرف الحالة الروحية للمعترف
 ولكـــن ينبغى أن يتم ذلك " باتفاق الزوجين معاً ". - قبل الصوم - لئلا  ينحرف الضعيف (أمام إغراء الشهوة ), فيسبب خطية لنفسه , أو لشريك حياته,  كما رأى القديس بولس الرسول . 
 الذى كتب - معللآ ذلك - بقوله :
 " لكى تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة , ثم تجتمعوا معاً . لكى لا يجربكم الشيطان ,
 بسبب عدم نزاهتكم" . (1كو 7 : 1 - 7).

 + وفترة الصوم هى فترة للنسك والاعتكاف فيها نمتنع حتى من الأشياء المحلله  لنا مثل الأطعمة الفطارى فهى حلال لنا بس نحن نمنع أنفسنا كنوع من ضبط  النفس والجسد وحتى الأطعمة الصيامى التى نشتهيها فى الصيام نمتنع عنها لضبط  النفس

 + فنحن نمتنع عن المعاشرات الزوجية كنوع من ضبط النفس وضبط الشهوات والبعد عن اللذة
 وليس لأنها خطية
 + ونحن نأكل فى الصيام الأطعمة النباتية التى لا تثير الشهوة عندنا وتساعدنا فى ضبط الشهوة

 + إذن المعاشرات الزوجية ليست خطية أو شئ دنس وإنما تتوقف على الحالة الروحية للزوج والزوجة
 والقدرة على ضبط النفس والشهوات
 + فيجب قبل البدء فى الصيام يكون فى اتفاق مسبق بالاشتراك مع أب الاعتراف صاحب الخبرة الروحية الكبيرة والإرشاد الروحى.




 بقلم

 أســــامة ســـــمير


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 ديسمبر 2013)

كلام سليم أستاذنا 
ويمتنع فى أسبوع الالام تماما
وبالنسبة لمراجعة أب الاعتراف بيبقى كلام
عام للاستفسار ومن الافضل الزوج اللى يتكلم
منعا للاحراج .


----------



## aymonded (21 ديسمبر 2013)

أخي الحبيب ليس شرط أن يقال الكلام لأب الاعتراف مش يصح أصلاً دية حاجة بين الزوجين سرية مش لازم تذكر لأب الاعتراف، الموضوع بيبقى عام ومفهوم عند الزوجين لأن لهم تربية مسيحية في الكنيسة وفاهمين الأصول دية كلها ولهم مخدع اصلاً وصلوات وإنجيل يدرسوه سوا، لكن مش من المنطق يتقال كل شاردة وواردة لأب الاعتراف كأنه رأس للنفس هذا خطأ جسيم، فأين صوت الروح القدس والإرشاد الإلهي للنفس، الرب قال خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأب الاعتراف لا يتدخل في كل تفاصيل حياة الإنسان بل ما هو إلا موجه فقط لما يكون هناك لبس في موضوع الإنسان مش قدار يفهم صوت الله كويس (هذا بالطبع لو كان اب الاعتراف عنده موهبة إشاد النفس لأن ليس كل أب اعتراف ينفع مرشد)، عموماً أب الاعتراف لا يُملي قط على الإنسان ما يفعله هذا ليس من حقه إطلاقاً، لئلا يطمس معالم النفس ويجعلها زليلة تنقاد بآخر غير شخص المسيح، لأن ممارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف باتت مشوهه عند الناس فرجاء العودة لموضوع قوانين سر التوبة والاعتراف في المنتدى لتصحيح هذه النظرة التي تشوهت للغاية، كونوا معافين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 ديسمبر 2013)

المعاشرة بين الزوجين فى فترة الصوم
يجب ان تكون مسموحة للزوجين وخاصة الشباب
لان ذلك يبعد الشيطان عنهما
كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب ليس شرط أن يقال الكلام لأب الاعتراف مش يصح أصلاً دية حاجة بين الزوجين سرية مش لازم تذكر لأب الاعتراف، الموضوع بيبقى عام ومفهوم عند الزوجين لأن لهم تربية مسيحية في الكنيسة وفاهمين الأصول دية كلها ولهم مخدع اصلاً وصلوات وإنجيل يدرسوه سوا، لكن مش من المنطق يتقال كل شاردة وواردة لأب الاعتراف كأنه رأس للنفس هذا خطأ جسيم، فأين صوت الروح القدس والإرشاد الإلهي للنفس، الرب قال خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأب الاعتراف لا يتدخل في كل تفاصيل حياة الإنسان بل ما هو إلا موجه فقط لما يكون هناك لبس في موضوع الإنسان مش قدار يفهم صوت الله كويس (هذا بالطبع لو كان اب الاعتراف عنده موهبة إشاد النفس لأن ليس كل أب اعتراف ينفع مرشد)، عموماً أب الاعتراف لا يُملي قط على الإنسان ما يفعله هذا ليس من حقه إطلاقاً، لئلا يطمس معالم النفس ويجعلها زليلة تنقاد بآخر غير شخص المسيح، لأن ممارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف باتت مشوهه عند الناس فرجاء العودة لموضوع قوانين سر التوبة والاعتراف في المنتدى لتصحيح هذه النظرة التي تشوهت للغاية، كونوا معافين​



*هو دا اللى قولته بس بأسلوبى 

و ما كانش فيه كلمة واحدة تخدش الحياء


*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب ليس شرط أن يقال الكلام لأب الاعتراف مش يصح أصلاً دية حاجة بين الزوجين سرية مش لازم تذكر لأب الاعتراف، الموضوع بيبقى عام ومفهوم عند الزوجين لأن لهم تربية مسيحية في الكنيسة وفاهمين الأصول دية كلها ولهم مخدع اصلاً وصلوات وإنجيل يدرسوه سوا، لكن مش من المنطق يتقال كل شاردة وواردة لأب الاعتراف كأنه رأس للنفس هذا خطأ جسيم، فأين صوت الروح القدس والإرشاد الإلهي للنفس، الرب قال خرافي تسمع صوتي وانا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأب الاعتراف لا يتدخل في كل تفاصيل حياة الإنسان بل ما هو إلا موجه فقط لما يكون هناك لبس في موضوع الإنسان مش قدار يفهم صوت الله كويس (هذا بالطبع لو كان اب الاعتراف عنده موهبة إشاد النفس لأن ليس كل أب اعتراف ينفع مرشد)، عموماً أب الاعتراف لا يُملي قط على الإنسان ما يفعله هذا ليس من حقه إطلاقاً، لئلا يطمس معالم النفس ويجعلها زليلة تنقاد بآخر غير شخص المسيح، لأن ممارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف باتت مشوهه عند الناس فرجاء العودة لموضوع قوانين سر التوبة والاعتراف في المنتدى لتصحيح هذه النظرة التي تشوهت للغاية، كونوا معافين​



*اشكرك علي التوضيح الجميل*
*بستفاد اوي من كل تعليقاتك*


*سؤالي هل المعاشرة تمنع التناول وتعتبر فطر ؟

هل تعتبر في الصيام فطر ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (21 ديسمبر 2013)

المعاشرة الزوجية لا تمنع من التناول لأنها مقدسة ولكن قبل التناول عادة بيبقى يوم استعداد وانفصال عن كل رغبات الإنسان واهتمامه بذاته وتنفيذ متطلباته، وطلب العريس السماوي لذلك بيسبقها صوم، والصوم بيبقى عن كل شيء حتى عن العلاقة الجنسية ومش حبكت تبقى ليلة التناول... والموضوع مش مسألة فطر من عدمه، بل الموضوع كله شوق قلب يشتهي أن يتحد بالعريس السماوي فقط.. النعمة تكون معك دائماً آمين​


----------

